# Créer une automatisation qui désactive un accessoire (chargeur) quand 100% de batterie



## dix (28 Octobre 2022)

C'est possible ? 

Dans un but de protection de la batterie. Je me dis que peut-être car parfois le téléphone me demande de déverrouiller pour accepter l'accessoire (chargeur ou écouteurs filaires), donc je me dit qu'il y a surement possibilité de le désactiver de la même manière que quand on retire une clé USB "en toute sécurité", si je dis pas de bêtise 

Cordialement.


----------



## dix (28 Octobre 2022)

Ou une façon de bloquer la batterie arrivé à 80%, comme la fonction "Protect" de la batterie de mon PC portable Lenovo par exemple


----------



## Bicus (28 Octobre 2022)

L'optimisation de la recharge :





						À propos de l’optimisation de la charge de la batterie sur l’iPhone
					

Avec iOS 13 ou version ultérieure, votre iPhone apprend comment vous le chargez pour améliorer la durée de vie de votre batterie.



					support.apple.com


----------



## dix (28 Octobre 2022)

Merci !


----------



## malabar_91 (28 Octobre 2022)

On peut lancer de la musique, quand la batterie est à 100% avec raccourcis, tuto youtube ici


----------



## dix (28 Octobre 2022)

Ah merci nickel


----------

